# Passport held by former employer



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

I need help. My former employer is very hard on me by not giving me my passport even though I'm already cancelled with them last April and I have a pink visa already with my new employer. I already went to the immigration in Ajman since my previous visa is issued there. The Ajman immigration isn't much of a help. I found out that my former employer is making connections with the officer there in Ajman Ministry of Labor and came out with the story that he is our local sponsor. I know for the fact the our local sponsor is a girl. They told me and my new employer that they will not give my passport because I have a ban and he wants me to leave the country because he wants my other former workmates to be afraid of him. We told them that we were able to lift the ban and now i have my pink visa. I need it to exit the country asap but they're so being difficult. My new employer and I thought that they're playing dirty on us. I went to the immigration of Dubai but they said they cannot help me since my old visa is from Ajman. I'm frustrated. Seems like local authorities here isn't helping too much. The Embassy of my country isn't much of a help either. I don't know where to go. I need a legal advice on what to do. Is there a lawyer or something for this?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Go to the police.


----------



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

I'm afraid the Ajman police will have the same action like what the Ajman immigration and Ministry of Labor did. I have a feeling that my old employer paid them or something so they wont do something about it. Is it possible that i can report this to any police station here in dubai?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No, you need to do it with Ajman police. Go to your former employers place of work, call the police and refuse to leave until they give it back to you!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ishlibidish said:


> I'm afraid the Ajman police will have the same action like what the Ajman immigration and Ministry of Labor did. I have a feeling that my old employer paid them or something so they wont do something about it. Is it possible that i can report this to any police station here in dubai?



Well you could try, but I suspect they will also tell you that since this issue is with Ajman immigration, you should report it to the Ajman police.

BTW how do they expect you to leave the country (what happens after that is none of their concern) if they don't give you back your passport? Am I missing something here? 

Wasta sucks


----------



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

That's exactly my point. My previous employer cannot accept the fact that my ban was lifted by my new employer and now that I have a pink visa already he's making my life difficult by threatening me and keeping my passport away from me. I already went to the ajman police last last week and they told me to go to the immigration. I went to the Ajman immigration but no action was taken.


----------



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

I tried to call my former employer for many times already, I went to the office twice but they're giving me too many excuses. I'm also afraid to go there alone. I'm close to giving in to a resolution of getting a lawyer or something but I don't know if it's a good step or not. I don't want this to be prolonged by processes in the courts or anything like that. I just want my passport back.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's illegal for anyone to hold a passport, sadly what you are experiencing is nonchalance mixed with a heavy dose of racism.

I'm afraid you'll just have to keep making a pest of yourself at the police and immigration. Do you have any Arabic speaking friends that could come with you? Doesn't have to be a local or someone with wasta, in the past I've found any Arabic speaker in these situations goes a long way.


----------



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> It's illegal for anyone to hold a passport, sadly what you are experiencing is nonchalance mixed with a heavy dose of racism.
> 
> I'm afraid you'll just have to keep making a pest of yourself at the police and immigration. Do you have any Arabic speaking friends that could come with you? Doesn't have to be a local or someone with wasta, in the past I've found any Arabic speaker in these situations goes a long way.


That's what I am thinking right now. I don't care if I will pay or not. I just need someone who knows how to speak Arabic and who has a good knowledge about the systems and processes here. I don't see a problem or issue on my side of the table since my ban was lifted already and I already have my pink visa. Everything with my new employer is done legally. My passport should be with me, it's a simple as that. My old employer and he's being rude is just making all this complications.


----------



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

You know any possible arabic people who i can go to and ask help with regards this? I',m willing to pay. I just want my passport back.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Police, 7 days, Express newspaper! It's illegal to hold onto your passport.


----------

